# looking for a fuse



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

anyone know what household items would have a 5x20mm fuse? need to get my chiller going


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

"5mmx20mm fuses:
You probably won't find too many 5x20mm fuses in car audio equipment designed for use in the US. The smallest fuse in the next image is a 5x20mm fuse. These are much more common in home audio equipment than car audio equipment"

FUSES


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

time to pull apart all my home audio stuff haha

out comes the drill


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

HAHAHAHA and so it begins....


----------

